# trying a lamb today!!



## vman (Aug 4, 2006)

ok, this topic got the best of me. i was off work today and took down a few trees for a friend of mind this morning. on the way home , i thought, lemme get a boneless leg of lamb to throw on the smoker!!
so it is a done-deal!! a 6# boneless with a quick rub along with sliced elephant garlic on the top, using hickory, and i intend to spray with applejuice several times during the smoke, gonna keep the temp around 225-240, fat side up.
i'll let you know how it turns out, here is pic of how it went in.....


----------



## big-e (Aug 4, 2006)

Never had lamb before but that looks mighty tasty. what's in the quick rub?


----------



## vman (Aug 4, 2006)

the quick rub is nothing fancy...a store bought rub(i know, but it was a last minute call on the smoke) called BillyBee Honey BBQ seasoning. it has been 4 hours and it is up to 140 degs....about another hour or so.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 4, 2006)

Vman, next time you try this, do it fat side down. It will protect the meat from heat spikes and besides, putting a mop on fat doesn't really do much for the meat. If it was fat side down, them the meat would benefit from the mop


----------



## smokemack (Aug 5, 2006)

That looks awesome with the rub, and that garlic! Can't wait to see the final pic's and get the review on the meat!


----------



## vman (Aug 5, 2006)

will do the next time i smoke a chunk of meat. i always did it this way to get the "self-basting" effect while it was smoking......kinda like the fat melting and dripping down the meat to help it from drying out. but will try what u told me on the next smoke. also had 50/50 water/applejuice in the pan with crushed elephant garlic under the meat.
thanks!!


----------



## vman (Aug 5, 2006)

all i can say is i am glad i did this!!!!!
wow!!  6 hours at 235 degs, i sprayed it with applejuice every 1/2 hour during the last 3 hours. hit a temp of 154 degs and took it off. seems to be cooked around "medium" and nice and juicy.
next time the only thing i will change is trying it "fat side down", and using a nice thick mop like butter/garlic/spices/mustard or honey. i am very pleased with the results, but don't think the applejuice did the lamb justice like it does with my chicken smokes.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 5, 2006)

Vman, nice report and pic's. Good color and a nice smoke ring too. What wood did you use for smoke?


----------



## vman (Aug 5, 2006)

hi and thanks for the comments!! used hickory cause i am just about out of applewood...gotta stop by my buddies house to get a load of apple wood :)
definitley gonna try fat-side-down next time along with a good thick mop....like i said, the applejuice spray does great with my chicken but didn't seem to do much for the lamb.....definitely NOT a wasted smoke!!


----------



## doug123 (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks delicious!!!  :D


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 5, 2006)

yo vman dude,
thats absitively beautimus.


----------



## smokemack (Aug 5, 2006)

Doesn't look like it could have been any juicier! It looks great! How much did that hunk cost you? Wifey saw it last night, and wants one...


----------



## joed617 (Aug 5, 2006)

Impressive looking, I never did lamb but after looking at yours I am tempted .. 



Joe


----------



## vman (Aug 5, 2006)

it was a 6# and price was $17...the end result was definitely worth it!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 6, 2006)

Vman

Really looks good...now I have to go find something to eat...wasn't going to.. but those pics pushed it over the edge...

Good Job

Later
Richard


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 6, 2006)

Vman,  Stand up and take a bow.  That meat of something to be proud of.  The appearance is fantastic, you did not mention the taste, but looking that good, it has to taste good.

Did the store bought rub work?


----------



## vman (Aug 6, 2006)

Icemn62, hi and thanks for the compliment!
yes, it did taste very good, i was impressed myself for a first time lamb smoke. at 154 degs i pulled it out....at first i was worried about it being dried out, but when i pulled out the thermometer probe the juice came out like a busted dam! it was also very tender and cooked about medium.
the smoke taste was there nicely though i may go a tad heavier on the smoke the next time. the store bought rub was ok.....i will use it again but gonna beef it up a little with onion/garlic powder, more paprika, a lil red peper for a lil Zing, and a few other spices in the kitchen.
i don't feel the applejuice spray really helped (though it slams my chicken smokes), so i have been thinking about a mop for the next lamb, and so far my head is thinking about mustard, brown sugar, some maple syrup, crushed garlic (i love garlic if u haven't noticed yet..LOL), butter, and burgundy......all this mixed and warmed should be a nice mop for the next lamb for my taste.
don't get me wrong, IMO this lamb did come out fantastic, but as we all know, there is always room for pection to satisfy the taste buds.
oh yes...i will also try it fat-side-down as recomended by another member to get more flavor from the mop.


----------



## big-e (Aug 7, 2006)

That looks real good vman. I wish there was somthing called smell-mail and you could send me a wiff.


----------



## cheech (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice

Your shelves are so clean too.  

...cheech drifts off and remembers when the Wookie was that clean.......


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 29, 2006)

:shock: Hep me, hep me my mouf ish wadderin tso bad I canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t tawk, Droooool, Smack! That looks absolutely awesome. What a great job! What was it served with? You may as well finish me off!


----------



## vman (Aug 29, 2006)

CHEECH.....i bought some heavy duty brillo type scrub pads i found at Home Depot....kinda like stainless steel strands about 1/16" wide, curly, and wound up up brillo pads....they are tough as nails, last a long time, and make cleaning the grates/grills/shelves effortless to keep them looking A1. i think they were 1$ each and worth it for the grills/smokers.

UP IN SMOKE...,my buddy brought over some ribs he did on the BBQ and home-made potatoe salad, my wife made home-made cole slaw and her baked beans which are fantastic. after the feast, kicked back with Stoli and Capt' Morgan. i will send u an invite to the next one!


----------

